# Scrubber material for aqua regia fumes.



## Perseus832 (Jun 17, 2020)

Hi,
I’m just looking for some info on what kind of materials are best to neutralize AR fumes when gold refining. 
I was thinking of using glass gas washing bottles and fill these up with maybe carbon or maybe limestone and connect it all with chemical resisting rubber tubing. I’m just not sure if this would work. 
Any hints will be helpful
Thank you.


----------



## jarlowski1 (Jun 17, 2020)

Not sure if the carbon or limestone would be efficient in scrubbing the gases fast enough. You can bubble the gases into a sodium bicarbonate solution which will be more effective


----------



## Perseus832 (Jun 18, 2020)

jarlowski1 said:


> Not sure if the carbon or limestone would be efficient in scrubbing the gases fast enough. You can bubble the gases into a sodium bicarbonate solution which will be more effective



Thank you for your help.


----------



## kurtak (Jun 19, 2020)

You need to build a scrubber like discussed here

:arrow: Building a chemical fume hood with a plain steel blower

Kurt


----------

